# When taking a car out of Mexico, how soon before you can bring another one in?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I want to take my Honda out of Mexico (which I know is no problem), hand back the sticker and all that.
I want to go right back with another car. Can I go back right away? Or do I need to wait some time before I can take another in?

I have a residente temporal visa (FM3) and I am basically just exchanging cars.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just keep the receipt for the sticker on the previous car. It proves that you removed it and will allow you to enter with another.


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks. Do you know how long I would have to wait before I could take another in? hours?, days?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Only as long as it takes them to hand you the receipt.


----------

